# Dr. Deadly WIP



## Mystic Colin (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi everybody,

This is my first model so I'd like to share the progress with you all in case you have any suggestions or comments or whatnot. I've mainly worked with 25-28mm miniatures and terrain so I'm really enjoying working on a larger scale.

I initially started with a small diorama base even before I bought the Dr. Deadly model. Being relatively comfortable with scratch building I thought I'd start there and get in the modeling mood. The base will be a small section of dungeon floor and wall with a chunk of wooden beam near the top. Some shackles will be attached to the wall with small chains. 

When I finally got Dr. Deadly I trimmed his arms and head from the sprue, glued, filled gaps and sanded. What I am going to attempt to do is affix small magnets to the arm sockets and inside the torso so that changing arms is a real snap. Here's hoping it all works out.

Being that this is post #2 I'll have to post some pics below. 

Colin.


----------



## Mystic Colin (Mar 4, 2010)

Okay, here are some pics:


Carved from blue insulation foam. The bricks are made of cereal box and the base is 1/4" birch.


The beam that will fit in the holes in the top.


Affixing another piece of birch to the back for stability.


Birch attached to the back and sanded down. Doc Deadly is added for scale reference.

I hope you enjoy. Hopefully I'll have more pics up tomorrow.

Colin


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice work so far! I did a WIP on mine making tabs and slots for Dr. D's arms but the magnet idea is great!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Looks like you're off to a great start Colin, keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Like the backdrop, and the magnet idea is real cool:thumbsup:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nice work on the base - Its all looking great so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

Looks great! :thumbsup:

And welcome to the board. Great to see another Monster Scenes guy! Just
in case you'd like to check it out:

https://www.hobbytalk.com/threads/276127/

It's a Monster Scenes team build that Roadflea & I are doing. You're more than welcome to join in with us and post your pics there also.

A.U.


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

i will echo with the resy GREAT start keep the pics going


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Well done Colin, what are the stones made of? cardstock? DD will look great on that base! Can't wait to see it done.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mystic Colin (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the support everyone!

To answer your question Moonman the bricks are made out of cereal box (Cocoa Crispies to be exact) cut and glued to blue insulation. I cut them and set them really irregularly and with a large mortar-gap so hopefully the look turns out alright when I've painted it.

Alright, so I've magnetized the arms. I think it turned out pretty nice.


First I cut out the upper snap pegs inside. This is where I started to panic, thinking I've ruined the model and should just quit. Glad I didn't.


I glued a neo-magnet onto the end of each arm and shaved off the lip to create a smooth cylinder. I had to shave just a bit around the arm hole in the torso to get them to fit nicely.


I carefully cut a little piece of 1mm styrene to fit inside the body and krazy-glued a washer to it.


This piece was then glued inside the torso. Little bits were cut to brace it on both sides.


I did the same for the other side. I put a piece in to brace the two and join them together for stability. The little pieces on the outside of the rig near the holes are meant to catch the washer if it ever comes unglued (hopefully it won't). This way it won't fall into the body and will be easier to retrieve.


Looking inside the arm hole after the body is glued together.


The Good Doctor, all glued together. The arms snap in and out with ease and the strong magnets allow them to be raised and lowered without drooping. He can even hold a decent bit of weight in them.

All in all I'm glad this turned out. This is my first model kit and I really wanted to push myself to do something awesome with it. Now onto painting.

Colin


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Ooooohhhh... I really like that idea! Looking forward to seeing the paints!


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

EXCELLENT idea with the magnets!! I just might use that technique myself....


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

VERY nice work so far! Keep posting!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice Dio you've got going there :thumbsup:
Tell me ...Where did you get those tiny magnets?
Great idea!
Mcdee


----------



## Mystic Colin (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow, it has been a while since I've updated this.

Anyway here is some progress. I'm taking it pretty slow with painting as I really don't wanna screw it up.


Priming and a little bit of painting on the limbs.


Dr. Deadly's forest o' arms.


The base is coming along nicely. Need a few more coats of drybrush, cover those unsightly edges, and add some manacles, chains, and a rack or mad science/torture equipment. Funny how mad science and torture are pretty interchangable .


The Doctor on the base. Trying to give the folds and his apron some depth using washes and drybrushing but I'm not to great at it yet. Thanks Ark Undertaker for the tip. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=276127 Also my wife hates the purple shirt but I'm on the fence. What do you guys think?


Any ugly mug but I kinda like it. A few more coats to lighten his flesh up a bit and I think I'll have it.

Thanks for checking this out. You guys have been tremendously supportive. Any tips, suggestions, comments or criticisms would be very welcome! Oh and to answer your question Mcdougall they are neodymium magnets I got at wal-mart on the cheap. They were luckily the perfect size.


----------

